# Best so far



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We have just visited West Runton CCC site in Norfolk and have to say as far as we are concerned is was by far the best site we have found for our dog. Loads of different walks - all safe and a lovely beach for him to run on as well.

The site wardens were the friendliest you could hope for, the facilities excellent - warm, clean, really up to date.

Well done West Runton CCC


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

It is a great site. We have been to it a number of times, although not recently. Does the fish and chip van still call in?

Nick.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

nickoff said:


> It is a great site. We have been to it a number of times, although not recently. Does the fish and chip van still call in?
> 
> Nick.


Yes - Saturdays and Wednesdays, which we missed as we were only there Sun, Mon and Tues!!


----------

